# Metal for grill surfaces



## va bbq (Dec 19, 2012)

Ive seen what looks like regular expanded steel mesh for grill surfaces.  Is this what people are using, or is it solely stainless?

Ive currently got coated steel grates, but would like to go to something uncoated  and was wondering what was being used.

Thanks!


----------



## big dee (Dec 19, 2012)

Several years ago I built a smoker and used steel expanded metal. It lasted for years and now is being used by some else. My next build I will probably use stainless steel expanded metal. No reason just what I am thinking about using.

Dennis


----------



## dlwessell2005 (Dec 19, 2012)

I use 3/4 expanded steel. It works fine.  after making my rack i just get the smoker nice and hot and burn it good. This is just to get any oils off.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 19, 2012)

Flat expanded metal


----------



## va bbq (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  Ive never felt comfortable with the coated grill surfaces as Ive seen them flake.

As far as prepping goes is this correct; wash, wipe down, heat up, coat with oil and reheat?


----------



## morning wood (Dec 20, 2012)

I used steel perforated plate.  it has 3/8 diameter holes with 1/8 of material between them.  Next time i will go with something that has more open area like the expanded metal.

This is how I seasoned mine before first use:

easy scrub with water and sos type pad (both sides of grate)

liberally wipe some type of cooking oil (both sides of grate)

heat to normal cooking temp

add smoke

I smoked empty for probably 6 hours.

I am sure there is a proper way to do this but this worked well for me.  I do this same thing every spring.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 20, 2012)

VA bbq said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Ive never felt comfortable with the coated grill surfaces as Ive seen them flake.
> 
> As far as prepping goes is this correct; wash, wipe down, heat up, coat with oil and reheat?
> 
> :beercheer:



Really. Ive used porcelain coated grates for a few years on my build and they have worked out great. No chipping, rust yet.


----------

